# Newbie, looking for advice



## Fifi

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I'm still looking for my Cockapoo. I've been enjoying reading about everyone else's experiences and the advice for choosing your new puppy.

Does anyone have any experience of Foxisle Gundogs? They have a litter ready to go when I can have a pup, I'm planning the visit but thought it would be great if anyone has a Cockapoo from them.

Many thanks

Fifi


----------



## kendal

hey welcome, i think we have someone with a foxisle gundogs puppy on the forum. bit dont knlw them.personal sorry. 

what kind of cockapoo are you after, American/English(show or working) cross. Toy/Mini poodle. do you have a colour in minde. are you looking for a boy or a girl.


----------



## Fifi

Hi Kendal

Thanks for the reply, I'm looking for an english working minature cross with a brown nose! Not fussy about the *** or the body colouring, never owned a dog before, just looked after friends dogs while they holidayed, so this is quite daunting. Our last visitor was a 10 month old Cockapoo and I really missed him when he went home.

Fifi


----------



## mandym

Hello and welcome,i dont have a dog from there but i kno someone ho does,she is a cream english miniature and is an amazing dog,very friendly and loves kids,not to mention gorgeous and they do eye test too xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hi Fifi,

I'd suggest you go and visit them with an open mind.

If you go for a "fact finding tour" ask if you can see their set-up and their dogs before being shown any puppies - that way you can get a feel for them as a breeder first.

Always make sure you meet and get to play with mum - if she is nervy the puppy is likely to be the same etc - and check her condition - she should be fit; healthy and happy. If you can see Dad - it is also best to.

Health checks and tests are useful to check to - so ask to see the paperwork.

When starting out on the Cockapoo trail - we suggest that you look to view 2 or 3 different breeders (as the pup is likely to be with you for the next 12-15 years getting it right now is vital - if you had to wait a week; a month or a couple of months for the right pup it's worth the wait - honest xx)

Handy tip - never take your cheque-book with you - this gives you the perfect chance of walking away and discussing things away from the breeder - any reputable breeder would be happy to hold a puppy for you on your word if you fell for one. Walking away allows you to sleep on it too x

Some breeders choose your puppy for you - some let you choose from a day or two old - we would suggest that selection is normally best at around 6 weeks old - so you get to see the puppy's character and temperament - very important to get that right for you; your family and your lifestyle.

If the pups are ready to go - then ask why they are still available - most reputable breeders will have a waiting list.

Hope that helps and Good Luck with your search x

Stephen xx


----------



## JoJo

Hi FiFi .. have a look on breeders online and contact a few breeders.... it can be a hard task finding the right puppy for you but just shout if you have any concerns or questions xxx I think foxisle gundogs are a licensed breeder and hopefully someone on here with have experience of them .. give them a call or drop them an email xxxx

Good luck .. keep us posted xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi Fifi I know someone who has a cockapoo from Foxisle and he's a lovely dog, there dogs are health tested and they give you the advice to check if you are to get a pup from else where as I had numerous email contact with Eddie and visited. But obviously re- check would hate to give you wrong info. Victoria has her little Maisie from there and I think is coming to Roundhay on Sunday ... any chance you could make that ( check Venue for Northern Meet).. Im sure she'll post when she sees your thread x


----------



## Fifi

Hi Wilfiboy, thank you for the update, we are actually going to visit Foxisle tomorrow. Being new to this I'm not sure about Roundhay, but I'll check it out.

Thanks Fifi


----------



## wilfiboy

Thats a shame you could have had a full on cockapoo experience lol... anyway we are meeting at 1 if you can squeeze it in. I presume you are fairly local if you are off to Foxisle. What pups have they at the moment x


----------



## Fifi

Not local at all, live 40 miles north of London, it will take us two and a half hours. Litter I'm interested in is small, only four pups. Would have been fun to watch the fun, but it's just too far. Hope you have a good day and the weather is fine for you all.


----------



## Vic3112

Hi Fifi. It is I who has a Foxsile pup. Maisie is 13 weeks tomorrow. She is beautiful and we were chuffed to bits with Foxisle. How did you find them at your visit?

The cockapoo meet yesterday was so great, if you can, get along to one of the meets, they are sooo worth it xx


----------



## Fifi

Hi Victoria

Thanks for the reply, we too were impressed with the cleanliness and behaviour of all the many dogs, they all seemed to be having a great time, a couple even ended up going for a swim as we were leaving. The dogs are friendly but not too demanding, just happy to be among other dogs and people. We spent a couple of hours there and put a deposit on a pup!!


----------



## mandym

Fifi said:


> Hi Victoria
> 
> Thanks for the reply, we too were impressed with the cleanliness and behaviour of all the many dogs, they all seemed to be having a great time, a couple even ended up going for a swim as we were leaving. The dogs are friendly but not too demanding, just happy to be among other dogs and people. We spent a couple of hours there and put a deposit on a pup!!


How exciting,if your pup is anything like mema the foxisle cockapoo that i know then you will be chuffed to bits with your pup,remember to post some piccies hen you get some of your puppy,we love pics on here xxx


----------



## Fifi

Just thought I'd introduce Gaia, counting the sleeps until she can leave Mum!!


----------



## wilfiboy

I love her but unforunately I cant see her x


----------



## Fifi

Right, introducting Gaia for the 2nd time, hopefully you can all see her this time!!


----------



## Fifi

3rd time lucky!!


----------



## wilfiboy

If I could help I would... people usually down load (up load whichever it is!!) their photos from photobucket, set up an account with them, its free, put your pictures on there and then up/down load them from there x


----------



## lady amanda

use the img code if you are using photo bucket, just copy and paste it.


----------



## Fifi

I'll get there in the end!!


----------



## lady amanda

Oh what a cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Is she blue roan?? When are you getting her ??


----------



## kendal

looks lime a dark choci roan, very cocker and a nice ****** pup


----------



## Fifi

Hi, Yes she is a Chocolate Roan, born 1st August


----------



## wilfiboy

She looks a big girl, I've seen another pup similar markings of theres advertised, I nearly said chocolate but like you said Kendal its very dark, her markings are lovely. There were choc roan in Maisies litter x


----------



## Kel

Awww, oh so cute!


----------



## wilfiboy

Looked back at the picture .... choccie nose should have been a give away der x x


----------



## mandym

what a beautiful puppy,i love her markings,you must be so excited,i cant wait to see how her coat and colouring developes xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

She is lovely xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Gaia's gorgeous. Lovely name too. You're definitely going to have to give us regular updates on her coat! She looks enormous for her age! Lol.

Karen x


----------



## Ali79

Gaia is definitely one gorgeous pup


----------



## doodlebug

I've had a look at their website and in all honesty i think anyone who churns out so many puppies and so many different breeds is breeding for one reason only, money

Ethical breeders will rarely breed more than one litter at a time, because dams and puppies need constant supervision, this type of breeder cant possibly give all these breeding dogs the care they need.

Why not find a lovely breeder whos dogs live and are cared for in the home as loved members of the family?


----------



## Fifi

It just goes to show how important a site visit, a well designed and frequently updated website are.

I'm very new to this site so I'm sure that this is a thread that has been running for a long time, but what is the difference between a breeder and a puppy farm? Is working hard with something you love and take pride in but expect to earn an income from wrong?

In an ideal world we would all love to get our pets from the best possible home, but we took advice from this site and others to be armed with all the right questions and were provided with everything we asked for and more.


----------



## doodlebug

Fifi said:


> It just goes to show how important a site visit, a well designed and frequently updated website are.
> 
> I'm very new to this site so I'm sure that this is a thread that has been running for a long time, but what is the difference between a breeder and a puppy farm? Is working hard with something you love and take pride in but expect to earn an income from wrong?
> 
> In an ideal world we would all love to get our pets from the best possible home, but we took advice from this site and others to be armed with all the right questions and were provided with everything we asked for and more.


When you breed dogs on a large scale there is no way you can give the care and time that a breeder who only breeds the occasionally can, you will rarely find a big breeder who rears their puppies in the home, most are born and raised in a kennel environment, bitches need to be monitored 24/7 before they whelp and also once they have given birth and until the puppies are at least 3-4 weeks old, how can big breeders do this when their dogs are in kennels? i dread to think how many puppies are lost


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hi Fifi

That is Doodlebugs opinion which she is entitled to. It is not factually correct that puppies die if they are in kennels and not monitored 24/7 for the first 3/4 weeks. There are good and bad breeders in all categories and types of breeding establishment with the exception of puppy farms. The only way for you to tell is to visit yourself and make sure that you can see mum and the litter. If you are instinctively happy with the environment then that is what matters.

Julia x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Now's the really exciting time Fifi ......getting ready! It's all very real when the deposit is paid! Have fun with your preparations and ask anything, however silly it may be to you. We've all been there.
I'm so happy for you. 

Karen xx


----------



## Fifi

Thank you Karen, I'm sure I will have loads of questions 

It's a bit scary, in 39 years of marriage we've never had a dog, kids yes, but no dog!

We've had lots of dogs who come for their holidays, so this is a new venture for us. My husband has wanted a dog for a long time, but it's only since I was made redundant last year that we considered it would be OK. I now work from home as a Holistic Therapist so it will be useful to have some protection, or am I wishing for too much


----------



## doodlebug

Jukeedoodles it stands to reason that more puppies will die if they are left alone in kennels with their dams, bitches can and do lay on their puppies, that im afraid is a fact.

I think this is why its so important for people looking to buy a puppy to seek out and speak to as many ethical breeders as possible, even if they dont breed the breed they are looking for, get as many opinions as possible is my advice.


----------



## curt3007

Jenny, sorry, but with the greatest respect just as many pups could die from a home breeder who leaves pups at home all day while they go to work! There are more ways than one of looking at things, and you can not once again force your opinions on people as they are exactly this - your opinions


----------



## doodlebug

curt3007 said:


> Jenny, sorry, but with the greatest respect just as many pups could die from a home breeder who leaves pups at home all day while they go to work! There are more ways than one of looking at things, and you can not once again force your opinions on people as they are exactly this - your opinions


I dare say you are correct Curt, which is why good breeders ensure their is always someone home to watch over puppies both day and night, they dont take any chances with their puppies


----------



## embee

doodlebug said:


> Jukeedoodles it stands to reason that more puppies will die if they are left alone in kennels with their dams, bitches can and do lay on their puppies, that im afraid is a fact.
> 
> I think this is why its so important for people looking to buy a puppy to seek out and speak to as many ethical breeders as possible, even if they dont breed the breed they are looking for, get as many opinions as possible is my advice.


So are you saying a home breeder would be on 24 hour watch for the entire 4 weeks? What happens when a home breeder needs some sleep?


----------



## curt3007

And Jenny if you are following all your own advice why is it taking you so long to find a breeder may I ask, surely you have come across one by now, we can't all be doing it wrong in buying our pups


----------



## doodlebug

embee said:


> So are you saying a home breeder would be on 24 hour watch for the entire 4 weeks? What happens when a home breeder needs some sleep?


yes I am, I'm actually astounded that so many of you seem to think this is unusual, ethical breeders dont breed if they know their pups can not be monitored 24/7, if you dont believe me just check it out.


----------



## doodlebug

curt3007 said:


> And Jenny if you are following all your own advice why is it taking you so long to find a breeder may I ask, surely you have come across one by now, we can't all be doing it wrong in buying our pups


I'm still looking Curt, i haven't found a breeder who ticks all my boxes as yet, Ive already said if I cant find one I will probably get a miniature poodle, I wont support a breeder I'm not comfortable with.


----------



## curt3007

so tell me how you monitor 24/7 (so hate that phrase) as am very curious what you do when you need the loo , have a bath, but the bins out etc etc


----------



## curt3007

doodlebug said:


> I'm still looking Curt, i haven't found a breeder who ticks all my boxes as yet, Ive already said if I cant find one I will probably get a miniature poodle, I wont support a breeder I'm not comfortable with.


so you keep saying! Think 'ethical breeding' has been done to death on this forum, lets move on 'yawn'


----------



## doodlebug

curt3007 said:


> so tell me how you monitor 24/7 (so hate that phrase) as am very curious what you do when you need the loo , have a bath, but the bins out etc etc


Breeders tend to do shifts often with family members


----------



## curt3007

doodlebug said:


> Breeders tend to do shifts often with family members


so may other 'types ' of breeders and moving swiftly on- I shall comment no more


----------



## doodlebug

curt3007 said:


> so you keep saying! Think 'ethical breeding' has been done to death on this forum, lets move on 'yawn'


Theres no need to be rude Curt, I dont tell you what to talk about do I?


----------



## doodlebug

curt3007 said:


> so may other 'types ' of breeders


I think it might be better if you just put me on ignore


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Fifi

Gaia looks absolutely gorgeous, and chunky and I'm really looking forward to seeing how her choccy roan coat develops. You sound happy with your breeder so I hope that you are able to just enjoy the whole puppy experience. J xx

Doodlebug, Fifi has made her choice and now has the right to enjoy her cockapoo journey, sharing it with others who care is fun. Who gives you the right so tarnish that experience by pushing your opinions repeatedly when the decision has already been made. We have to respect and hear your opinions would it not be courteous to respect the decisions that others have already made?

Julia


----------



## doodlebug

I thought the op was asking for opinions?, I was merely giving mine, I haven't been rude to anyone like some have been to me.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

doodlebug said:


> I thought the op was asking for opinions?, I was merely giving mine, I haven't been rude to anyone like some have been to me.


If you read the whole thread and not just the first few posts you'll see that Fifi had made her choice. So your advice was too late and out of context. J


----------



## DONNA

Ive been to foxisle's when we were looking for a pup ,must say i was a bit put off at first by all the different pups they breed,however when i looked around i was impressed with the set up it was very very clean all the dogs well cared for and we got to see an adult cockapoo.

Only downside for us was that they only eye checked their dogs every year they didnt do the DNA test .

Mind you this was over a year ago that we went to sees them so they may be doing DNA testing now ,so i stand corrected if they are.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Fifi, Gaia is gorgeous, enjoy this time getting ready to bring her home, it's so exciting, and get plenty of sleep while you can


----------

